# sibo and xifaxan success



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

That other posting was getting a bit long....I have never heard of SIBO or the breath test until your posting. However, my GI doc perscribed Xifaxan (Rifaximin) because my 3 weeks of gut pain, D and bloating had not changed and he felt we should try something else.First, it was 1200mg for 3 days, a typical "travelers diarhea" dose. (I got sick on vacation. I can't even watch a Disney ad now...) Felt the tiniest bit better. Then 1200 mg. for 10 days. Still OK. Tiny dot better. Then I was put on 1200 mg. a day for 3 MONTHS. feeling better. No side effects. Tapered to 800 mg for a few weeks. OK. Then to 600 mg. for a few more weeks until I was off completely after 4 or 5 months total.Now half of all my days on earth are mostly or completely symptom free. With an anti-spasmotic perscription, fiber, specific diet and probiotics, I get D once a month or so and gurgling/pain and/or excessive gas a couple times a week. I am a mom, 38, and work part time.Rifaximin is EXPENSIVE, about $3.20 per 200mg pill, or $20 a day for 1200 mg. in America, but our insurance covered some and it was WELL WORTH IT.Good luck to all of those who try. I only attributed part of my recovery to Xifaxan. Maybe I should consider it more.Xifaxan has been shown, according to my doc, to have good results when used for months at a time on Chrons patients. It is supposed to be an antibiotic that stays only in the gut and DOES NOT reduce the number of good bacteria in the guts (unlike traditional antibiotics). I still recommend a probiotic in addition. Good luck and god bless. Julie B


----------

